# Walt's Hobby 2006 Fall Racing Season



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Walt's Hobby is going to be racing OnRoad, On the following Tuesdays and Saturdays.

*Tuesdays*
October 17
November7
November 28
December 19

*Saturdays*
October 21
November 11
December 2
December 23

OnRoad Classes offered are *1/12 * GTP stock, *1/10 * 4WD Touring stock, and *1/18 * mini's.

Tuesday Racing starts at 6:30 PM, sign ups end at 6:00PM. Saturdays Racing starts at 12:00 PM, sign up end at 11:30 AM. Race Fees are $10.00 for the first class and $6.00 for each additional class.

For more info call Walt's Hobby at 315 453-2291
WWW.waltshobby.com


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

Why so few onroad dates?


----------



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Dates*

We will be racing OnRoad every third race week. The OnRoad track will be set up for the whole week that there is OnRoad racing so people can practice. The Schedule is made till the end of December. The Winter racing schedule starting in January will reflect our turnout! Any other questions let me know, Thanks.


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

Fair enough, but I dont think you will get people to invest in a new car that they can only race every 3 weeks...just my opinion, i hope im wrong


----------



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

I want OnRoad to have it's own day, either Tuesday, Saturday or another day. Right now thats not going to happen. It's my hope that January's season has this. We've sold a fair amount of 1/12 cars, and thats before the CRC cars we just got in! Not to mention the used cars I hear that many local guys have picked up. If everyone shows up we already have a good class of cars. Time will tell.


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

A real nice turnout for the first night of on-road racing. I really liked the track layout and found it challenging enough for awhile...lol. I picked up a real nice Whiplash 4-cell pack to run on the oval, don't really need it for on-road. I'm thinking of trying on-road again on Saturday, but I will definately be there next Tuesday for oval..


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

keith,

geo and i are planning on racing saturday...hope the turnout is good


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

Solly????


----------



## theiss2200 (Sep 26, 2006)

The turnout on Tuesday for the on-road course was great. A lot of fun. I am going to miss this Saturday but I will be running the oval next in 2 weeks. It is a blast there


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

kljunior said:


> Solly????



the one and only


----------



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the support Theiss2200. It was fun!!


----------

